# My Teapot Collection



## debodun (Apr 13, 2021)

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/my-teapot-collection.624/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 13, 2021)

Love them all, but number 10 (working from left to right), and the bamboo tea set are my favourites!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

I like that one too Marg.

I also like teapot8.

They're all really pretty Deb.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I like that one too Marg.
> 
> I also like teapot8.
> 
> They're all really pretty Deb.


And number 20 also!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

I never used a teapot but I still have that antique from grandma that I posted in one of the threads ions ago. LOL


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I never used a teapot but I still have that antique from grandma that I posted in one of the threads ions ago. LOL


I do for special occasions, but that equates to only once or twice a year.

I'm always so afraid of breakage.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

yeah i don't know how old this pot is. not sure i'd trust it. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

@SetWave r u a tea drinker?


----------



## timoc (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm potty about teapots, or should I say, the tea we put in them.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

timoc said:


> I'm potty about teapots, or should I say, the tea we put in them.


you're right...tea makes ya potty LOL


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 13, 2021)

I really liked all your teapots. My favorite one is


----------

